# Lye-Dipped Pretzels (Laugenbretzel)



## IrishLass (Oct 1, 2014)

....or rather, the other thing (besides making soap) that I like to make with my lye. lol

I don't now if any of y'all are bread-makers or not, but one of my other passions (besides soap-making) is making bread, and as an avid bread-maker I've made soft, chewy pretzels several times (using the baking soda-dip method), and I was always happy enough with them at the time, but last year marked the first time that I ever tried making them the old-world, traditional way...... dipped in a lye solution.........and wow- what a huge night/day difference that made in flavor! Not to brag or anything (okay, well, maybe just a little  ), but they truly were/are the most awesome, authentically-tasting pretzels to ever come out of my oven! 

The inspiration for me gaining the courage to try my hand making them the traditional way came from this blog by a guy named Marco in Seattle:

http://marcofrom.com/archives/2008/04/bretzel_vs_pret.html

What I really appreciate about Marco's recipe and method in his blog is how all the ingredients are written out in gram weights, and it also has very good reviews underneath the recipe from those who had actually tried it.

But of course, as with soap-making, I also tend to tweak things around to my own personal liking when it comes to bread-making, so here is what I do differently (compared to Marco's instructions in the above link):

1 day ahead (in the evening) I make a poolish or pre-ferment (what Marco calls a 'Pate Fermente'). It consists of:

-144g of my special All-Purpose flour/Whole Wheat flour blend* (see down below at the end of post) [this is used in place of of Marco's 'White Flour']

-94g spring water

-2.6g sea salt

-1 pinch active dry yeast (about 1/16 teaspoon)

-1 tbsp (17g) of my rye sourdough starter (purely for an added boost of flavor)

In a small earthenware bowl, I whisk the water, yeast, and my rye sourdough starter together until a little frothy. Then I stir the flour and salt into the mixture until all is absorbed and mixed in real well before covering with plastic wrap and setting on my counter overnight to do its thing. (I usually just let it sit there and stew for 16 hours or so).

I also make my lye solution 1 day ahead using Marco's lye:water ratio, which is a 3.84% lye solution according to RiverCitySoap's DWCP calculator, by the way. Looking around the net, I saw people using anywhere from as little as 1% to all the way up to 5%, so this particular % is a pretty good average. You can re-use the lye-solution, by the way, so don't throw it out after the first time you make pretzels with it. Many say that it can be re-used up to 10 times, but I've only used mine as many as 3 times before it starts looking too gunky for me to want to use again. Lye solution:

1250g/44 oz distilled water
50g/1.76 oz food grade lye 

I make this in the same manner that I make lye solution for soaping, i.e., gloves/goggles, etc. When cool, I pour into an HPDE container with a tight fitting lid.



The next day (about 16 hours later), I make the main dough (what Marco calls the 'real dough'). My 'real dough' ingredients:

-555g of my special All-Purpose/Whole Wheat flour blend* (see way down below at the very end of this tutorial)

-23g vital wheat gluten

(the above 2 ingredients make up the equivalent of Marco's 578g of 'White Flour')

-340g spring water

-12g sea salt

-8g active dry yeast (2.5 tsp)

-36g softened butter

-12g dark brown sugar (1 tbsp. packed)

-21g barley malt syrup (1 tbsp.)

-the entire bowl of 'Pate Fermente' that I made the previous evening


*Directions:
*
1) In a large bowl, I combine all my dry ingredients together (including the dry active yeast) and stir until combined. Set aside.

2) In a separate bowl, I combine the water & barley malt syrup and stir until the syrup is fully incorporated into the water.

3) Then, deviating a little bit from from Marco's instructions, I dump my Pate Fermente into my barley/water mixture and whisk until fairly combined (as opposed to Marco's method of adding the Pate Fermente in chunks later to the already-formed dough). I find my way to be much easier than Marco's, and it produces a much more uniform, well combined finished dough. Set aside.

4) I then make a well in my dry ingredients and dump in the softened butter, followed immediately by the water/barleysyrup/Pate Ferment mixture. Mix well with a spoon and/or my hands until all the flour is incorporated. This makes a very stiff dough at the outset, by the way (but it gets more pliable later).

5) I knead for 5 minutes on high speed with my Sunbeam MixMaster hand-held mixer fitted with the dough hooks (which is an awesome, inexpensive little kneader, by the way). If you have a different kneading machine, feel free to use that, or else knead by hand for 10 to 15 minutes. or so.

6) Form the kneaded dough into a ball, place in an oiled bowl, cover, and let rise until doubled. Mine usually takes about 45 minutes to double in my 72F kitchen. It may take longer depending on your yeast, or if your room temp is lower.

7) I then take doubled dough out of bowl and gently fold it over and over in my hands to gently deflate it, then place back in bowl to double once more. Only takes about 30 minutes for it to double for me the second time around, by the way.

Continued in the next post...........


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 1, 2014)

8 ) I take doubled dough out again, fold to deflate as before, weigh it on my scale and divide it into 16 equal portions.

9) Form each portion into a tight ball and place on non-stick parchment paper (covered with plastic to prevent from drying out)

10) As I roll each one into a ball, I keep track of the order in which I formed them, because I know from past experience that as soon as I am finished forming all of them, my first ball will have rested enough by that time to be easier to work with/roll out.

11) Once all the balls are formed, I take the first one I had formed and roll it into a small cylinder. 'Small', because the dough is still a little feisty at this stage and will fight any effort to roll it out any longer than that. No biggie- I just roll it out as far as it lets me before it starts shrinking back on me and place it back on the parchment while I do the same to all the other balls (remembering to keep track of the order in which I rolled each one into a small cylinder).

12) By the time all are rolled into small cylinders, the first cylinder has rested enough to roll out completely to 30" long and be shaped into a pretzel shape, which I can now do with ease.

13) Then I follow suit with all the remaining small cylinders in the order which they had been formed, setting each newly formed pretzel on parchment-lined baking sheets (stainless steel). I use 2 standard size 'cookie' sheets and place 8 pretzels on each one.

14) Cover and let pretzels rise at room temp on the counter for 20 minutes, then I uncover them and and place the pretzel-laden baking sheets in the the fridge for 30 minutes (Marco let his rise at room temp for 30-40 minutes before putting in the fridge, but since my dough normally shows itelf to be really lively and eager, I cut the room temp rising time to 20 minutes before placing in the fridge so that it doesn't over-rise).

15) While the pretzels are in the fridge (which helps to stiffen them up and and be easier to dip into the lye, by the way), I preheat my oven to 445 degreesF and position my oven racks thusly: 1 rack is in the upper middle position and the other is positioned in the spot directly below. 

16) I also take this time to prep everything else: I pour my lye solution into a plastic 6-cup mixing bowl (lye-safe); I pour about 1 tbsp of kosher salt into a small prep bowl, set aside; I lay down some protective freezer paper on my workspace (shiny-side up); and I have my gloves and goggles at the ready.

17) After 30 minutes have gone by, I take my pretzel sheets out of the fridge, and working with only one pretzel at a time, I gently place each one into the lye solution to soak for 30 seconds (15 seconds on each side), lift out, gently tap off the excess lye solution, and place back on the parchment-lined baking sheets. My dough is stiff enough that I am able to do this with only a gloved hand, by the way (instead of having to use a large slotted spoon). Then with my other (free) hand I sprinkle each one with some of the kosher salt.

18 ) Once all have been dipped and salted, I bake for 16 minutes total (rotating/switching the baking sheets once from the top-positioned rack to the lower-positioned rack half-way through the baking time). 

19) Once out of the oven, I remove the pretzels from the sheets and cool them on racks for about 15 minutes before beginning to eat them. 

 These pretzels are awesome, even if I do say so myself. The lye solution gives them that distinctive, signature 'pretzel' taste that was woefully missing in all my baking soda batches of pretzels, and also a wonderful crispy/crackly skin, while the insides are a perfect blend of soft and chewy.

*** The special flour blend that I make up and keep on hand for many kinds of bread recipes consists of 3 parts King Arthur All-Purpose Flour to 1 part King Arthur Whole Wheat Flour, with 1 tbsp. of raw wheat germ added per every cup of the All-Purpose flour. To turn it into the equivalent of what is known as 'bread flour' in the USA, I go one step further and replace 2 teaspoons of the AP flour (out of every cup of the AP flour) with an equal amount of vital wheat gluten. This boosts the protein content and causes the blend to perform more like an American bread-type flour.

These pretzels are best eaten the same day, although they're not too shabby the next day if you warm them up in the oven first (or in a toaster).

Also- right after forming them and before letting them rise the 3rd and final time on the counter and fridge, you can freeze the raw pretzels to bake at a future time. The day before you want to bake them, take them out of the freezer to thaw in the fridge overnight. The following day, about 30 minutes to an hour before you want to bake them, take them out of the fridge and set on parchment-lined baking sheets on your counter and preheat your oven to 445 degrees F. Right before baking, dip them in the lye solution, sprinkle with salt and bake 16 minutes. I've done this before with great results.

Also- you can freeze the fully-cooked and cooled pretzels by individually wrapping them tightly in plastic wrap and storing in a freezer bag in the freezer. When you have a hankering for a pretzel, take one out and put it in your toaster set on the 'frozen' setting, and in about 3 minutes or so you will be enjoying a hot pretzel that tastes just like it was freshly baked.


IrishLass


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow! Saw lye was used for pretzels on some websites, love love L O V E makin my fam some Challah Friday's, so I'm gonna have to bookmark this and check it out!
Bread is awesome....to make and eat hehe. This will be a great project. Thank you for the thoughtful and thorough post irishlass!
Eta, I use king Arthur bread flour for my Challah. So yup, totally there with you, and see the reasons behind not using bread flour for pretzels. I'm so enthused about this, Thx again!!


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 1, 2014)

I would be happy to be a tester to this thread.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 2, 2014)

Where's the pictures!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 3, 2014)

As you wish!

Here's a pic of one of my shaped pretzels before rising and dipping:








Here's a pic of one of my risen pretzels being given a lye bath:







And here's a pic of one of my batches of baked pretzels (I made some mini pretzel bites in this batch):








IrishLass


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 3, 2014)

Those look delicious!  And thanks so much for sharing your recipe!  Last spring a local baker showed me and a few others how to make pretzels, but she used a baking soda dip. I was so disappointed!  But they were pretty good so I forgave her and pledged to buy some food grade lye and try it on my own.  Well, I still have hardware lye but now you're giving me great incentive to place an order!


----------



## neeners (Oct 3, 2014)

omg I'm drooling! those are BEAUTIFUL!!!!  and they look delicious!  now I want to get bread making again.....


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

WOW!   Those look and sound amazing.   I might have to give it a try.  I love to bake though haven't made bread in years.   Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 3, 2014)

A big 'you're welcome' to all of you...... now get baking! 

 LOL



			
				CaraBou said:
			
		

> Last spring a local baker showed me and a few others how to make pretzels, but she used a baking soda dip. I was so disappointed! But they were pretty good so I forgave her and pledged to buy some food grade lye and try it on my own


 
I know what you mean. That's how I always used to make mine (with the baking soda dip). They made for some wonderful, tasty, pretzel-_shaped_ bread alright, but they were always missing that distinctive pretzel-y taste. I've found that the lye dip makes all the difference in the world. I'll never make pretzels any other way again.

I've experimented with other shapes besides the traditional pretzel shape, too. My hubby likes me to make them into thick, braided or twisted strips (they look a bit something like those dog-chews, don't they? lol ):






Oh, I forgot to mention- if you make them into the little bite-sized chunks, bake them for only 8 minutes total (instead of 16 minutes total).

IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 3, 2014)

Your house must smell divine - curing soap at one end, yeast dough and fresh baked goodies at the other!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 3, 2014)

Those look wonderful!!


----------



## goji_fries (Oct 3, 2014)

so hungry


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 4, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> so hungry



ditto. I want the pretzel balls.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 4, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> ditto. I want the pretzel balls.




Believe it or not, of all the different shapes of pretzels I make, those are actually my least favorite shape.... unless I can 100% guarantee that every last one of them will be gobbled up the very same day I make them. Although they freeze well and re-heat well, I have to fire up my whole oven just to re-heat them, while all my other shapes can be reheated very conveniently in my pop-up toaster. Hmm...maybe I can talk hubby into investing in a toaster oven. 




IrishLass


----------



## goji_fries (Oct 4, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Believe it or not, of all the different shapes of pretzels I make, those are actually my least favorite shape.... unless I can 100% guarantee that every last one of them will be gobbled up the very same day I make them. Although they freeze well and re-heat well, I have to fire up my whole oven just to re-heat them, while all my other shapes can be reheated very conveniently in my pop-up toaster. Hmm...maybe I can talk hubby into investing in a toaster oven.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



This is torturous, I need a pretzel...


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 4, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Believe it or not, of all the different shapes of pretzels I make, those are actually my least favorite shape.... unless I can 100% guarantee that every last one of them will be gobbled up the very same day I make them. Although they freeze well and re-heat well, I have to fire up my whole oven just to re-heat them, while all my other shapes can be reheated very conveniently in my pop-up toaster. Hmm...maybe I can talk hubby into investing in a toaster oven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A toaster oven would be great! I think it take less energy to use one, but is convenient if you just want to CPOP 1 batch of soap. Plus it heats up super fast so it doesn't take long to toast up the garlic bread or to bake a pie. I love using mine for an individual souflee every now-and-then.


----------



## CCa1892 (Oct 9, 2014)

Look what I missed, when I take a few days off from reading new threads!

Thanks much IrishLass for taking the time to post your wonderful recipe, photos and personal notes. I am originally from Greater Philadelphia, and have longed to duplicate soft pretzels from a good recipe. In so many ways, you are a great asset to this forum-again, Thank you. :smile:


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 13, 2014)

It's been some weeks since I've revisited this thread. A big thank-you to everyone who has commented. 

My sister-in-law recently gave me the challenge of seeing if I could make a gluten-free version of laugenbretzel for her. I've never made gluten-free anything when it comes to breads and other baked goods, but as I was searching the interwebs for hopeful possibilities, I ran across this blog: http://neensnotes.com/2013/11/06/stop-for-science-again-gluten-free-soft-pretzels/

It looks very hopeful indeed, for the blogger dips the formed, gluten-free pretzel dough into a lye solution before baking (yay!). Besides that, I really like her experimental style of recipe formulation- very science-y. I think I shall be trying my hand at making them sometime soon in the coming weeks. 

Has anyone else tried a making a gluten-free laugenbretzel? 


IrishLass


----------



## Jstar (Nov 14, 2014)

Those look awesome!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 14, 2014)

Those sound awesome, you have to try it and tell us how it works out... Then send me some.


----------



## KristaY (Nov 14, 2014)

Darn it! Another thing to add to my to-do list, lol. I'm going to have to get a bigger pad of paper.... There's nothing that compares to a freshly baked, authentic pretzel, yummmm. Thank you so much IrishLass. I love your tutorials!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 14, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Has anyone else tried a making a gluten-free laugenbretzel?
> 
> 
> IrishLass


No ma'am but it sounds like a worthy endeavor!  

I'm glad you bumped this because it reminds me I need to order food grade lye when my supply gets low!


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 15, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Here's a pic of one of my risen pretzels being given a lye bath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The real question is did you make a batch of soap with that lye water afterwards?


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 16, 2014)

You gave me the courage to try the lye method. Wow i can't believe the difference from the bs. My husband and children thank you. Thank you so very much!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 17, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> The real question is did you make a batch of soap with that lye water afterwards?



LOL . Nope. Way too weak of a solution. I would definitely have had soup instead of soap for sure. lol. I did however save the lye solution and re-use it for more pretzel batches. Yum! 


IrishLass


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 17, 2014)

The Admirable Lady makes Laugenbrötchen - bread rolls with cumin, lye solution washed over the top and then chunky salt sprinked over.  

If you're interested, I'll get the recipe off of her (or as close to a recipe as she can get when she works along the lines of "a wee bit of this..........................")

Just to add, she buys the solution premixed


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 17, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> The Admirable Lady makes Laugenbrötchen - bread rolls with cumin, lye solution washed over the top and then chunky salt sprinked over.
> 
> If you're interested, I'll get the recipe off of her (or as close to a recipe as she can get when she works along the lines of "a wee bit of this..........................")
> 
> Just to add, she buys the solution premixed



you already know we want that recipe:crazy::wave:


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 17, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> You gave me the courage to try the lye method. Wow i can't believe the difference from the bs. My husband and children thank you. Thank you so very much!


 
 I know, right? The difference in flavor is the same as between night and day. I don't know about you, but I'm now spoiled for life. lol I'll never go back to making them with the boiling baking soda method ever again. As lovely as the results with baking soda turn out, when I want a pretzel, I want a *PRETZEL!*, if you know what I mean. :wink: 

 I'm so glad you tried it and loved it. That makes my day. 


 IrishLass


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 17, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> you already know we want that recipe:crazy::wave:


 
 Ditto!

 IrishLass


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 17, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean! I am actually about to start another batch now. Everyone loves them. With 6 boys plus my husband i decided on a double batch today.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 17, 2014)

Sweet!

 IrishLass


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 17, 2014)

Hopefully they get sick of them soon. They are awesome but time consuming,  a once a week treat. I also really appreciate your flour blend.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 17, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> Hopefully they get sick of them soon. They are awesome but time consuming,  a once a week treat. I also really appreciate your flour blend.




 Pretzel dishes +

soap dishes =


----------



## Aline (Nov 17, 2014)

They look amazing! I presume the lye must lose it's toxicity from the heat of baking?


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 17, 2014)

Aline- yes, you are correct. The lye converts to harmless sodium carbonate.


 IrishLass


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the recipe and pics IrishLass!  Now I want me some pretzels with beer-cheese dip, YUM


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 3, 2021)

I am unashamedly bumping this most excellent thread. Super Bowl weekend is fast approaching, and someone mentioned soft pretzels with cheesy dip as a munchie. That sounded awesome, and I thought of Irish Lass's thread about making soft pretzels with a real ol-fashioned lye wash. I think I can scare up a little lye somewhere 'round here  and I'm in the mood to finally to give this a try!


----------

